# Pen Press



## Lee Foreman

I need a good pen press...any one have any suggestions on which one to use.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Dutra

Im not really a fan of the pen press, I use a 1/2 ton arbor press I got at Harbor Freight, works good for me :biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206

I hear that someone on here makes a good one...


----------



## lorbay

I have a wooden one I made,it's really nice. You can have it for the postage.

Lin.


----------



## JimBellina

"Paul in OKC" available at http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=360 makes a solid pen press. Not sure where he is on backlog for presses and vices, there are threads about it, but easier to send him a note.

Jim


----------



## jbswearingen

You can Google "pen press plans" to build a really nice one.  I had the PSI one; I never really liked it.  I prefer using a hand screw clamp to assemble mine.


----------



## ossaguy

I have the white nylon pucks that fit in the headstock/tailstock that CSUSA sells,and I like it now that I have gotten used to using it,and feeling comfortable when turning in the wheel to press.

The one drawback that I discovered was if I happened to end up using the curved,cupped one against the CA coated blank is after pressing,I would end up with a cloudy white ring at the end of the blank.It's like if the very-edge of the CA got pressed,it would like "shatter",and turn white there.Real frustrating!


So now I solved that by using a TBC bushng from JohnnyCNC in that end of the blank,so there is no pressure on the CA edge.I don't know if that makes sense,but I have not had that happen ever since I started using the bushing.

The big plus is that it takes up no room,and I have so little to work with.They look like they could be homemade on the lathe using blanks of teflon.

Steve


----------



## Florida Marine

I use my vise...with wood inserts.  

Going to make a delrin plug one of these days, but the vise with wood does just fine.


----------



## Christian

ossaguy said:


> I have the white nylon pucks that fit in the headstock/tailstock that CSUSA sells,and I like it now that I have gotten used to using it,and feeling comfortable when turning in the wheel to press.
> 
> The one drawback that I discovered was if I happened to end up using the curved,cupped one against the CA coated blank is after pressing,I would end up with a cloudy white ring at the end of the blank.It's like if the very-edge of the CA got pressed,it would like "shatter",and turn white there.Real frustrating!
> 
> 
> So now I solved that by using a TBC bushng from JohnnyCNC in that end of the black,so there is no pressure on the CA edge.I don't know if that makes sense,but I have not had that happen ever since I started using the bushing.
> 
> The big plus is that it takes up no room,and I have so little to work with.They look like they could be homemade on the lathe using blanks of teflon.
> 
> Steve



Exactly what I do but with homemade blocks of Lignum.  Works a treat.:good:


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

I use a pen press I got at Woodcraft. I tried the hand clamps and was not real happy with them. 
The only thing I don't like about the pen press is the screw knob to tighten the rod that presses the parts. I would like it better if it had a lever to lock the rod. It would be easier to use one handed.
But everyone has different preferences. Have a good day all.
Tim


----------



## t001xa22

Like Florida Marine above, I use nearly the same thing. I make leather pens out of old belts, and I saw a post here about lining the inside of vise jaws with leather for use as a press. I mounted two pieces with double-sided tape for removability. It really works great.


----------



## JimBellina

The only thing that I dislike about the woodcraft press is that the base bows under pressure so the parts are not held in proper alignment.

YMMV
Jim on NC


----------



## snyiper

+1 Arbor press will not bow!!!!


----------



## clapiana

rockler has a combo unit which is a vise and also a press.  the press is not good but the vise is nice.  i ended up getting the press from psi which i am really happy with in thats its heavy and well built


----------



## Crashmph

I just turned a wooden maple plug (it was in the scrap pile) to put over a 1/4" hex bolt and insert in my drill press.  Another piece of maple from the scrap pile goes on the drill press table.  It has worked great for over 600+ pens.  Cost was free since I had left over bolts from something from somewhere and the wood was scrap stuff.


----------



## DurocShark

CYOC Instructions 11 by DurocShark, on Flickr


----------



## 76winger

I just use my quick-release woodworking vise, with hardwood jaw face covers.


----------



## Jerry Fisher

I have gone thought 4 cheap pen presses in three years and then i found out about the arbor press and bought one at harber freight.
best move that i have made.


----------



## geovtx

I just use an old bench top drill press.  Mounted a turned down hardwood plug in the jaws and use scrap wood on the table to vary the height.  It doesn't even need to run.  Have seen them at garage sales for just a few bucks.


----------



## navycop

Would a bullet reloading press work? I was watching "Bones" and a guy was putting a bullet tip onto a casing. I was thinking that would work for a nip and transmission.


----------



## MSGMP

I also use the Woodcraft press. Had problems with it bowing until I started clamping the base to my bench. Works great. Tried the clamps and my vise but the press is easier in my opinion.


----------



## Mike D

I use my lathe as a press. I purchased some material that is used for manufacturing plastic cutting boards and turned two of them down to match the morse taper for my lathe with 1.5" buttons on the ends. I then use the quill shaft to press the pen together. This gives me more control when pressing parts that have critical depths in the tube. Here are some pics of my setup http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22488. I hope this helps.


----------



## jmm666

I just use my drill press with a 3/8" hex bolt. I chuck the bolt upside down and use the hex head as the press.


----------



## ohiococonut

I use the pen press I got from PSI. I've pressed over 300 pens together with it and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## BSea

I used to use my drill press, but I saw a press used by *pssherman* that I copied*.  *Mine is similar, but I modified it to be permanent and a little taller, whereas his was portable.  I just bought a 1/2" pipe clamp from Lowes, and a 18" section of 1/2" black threaded pipe, and a 1/2" flange.  I screwed the flange to my bench, and screwed the pipe into the flange.  So I can easily remove it from my bench if I need too.  The clamp has hard rubber feet on the jaws.  The one I saw at HD didn't have these.  All in all, it cost less than $20 & works great.


----------



## DurocShark

Hey Bob, I *LOVE* that idea!


----------



## Lee Foreman

*BoB*

Bob, I like it....think I'll try it out.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## cwolfs69

love that idea. i actually have a clamp in the shop i've been trying to figure out what to do with. this makes the work vertical which is nice sometimes when aligning, trying to hold applying a drop of CA and  begin pressing. tough to do horizontal some times. (that gravity thing you know) think i might give this a try.


----------



## Carl Fisher

That's awesome.  I may replace my PSI press with that setup.  Would definitely give finer control over things like transmission depth.

Love it!


----------



## lorbay

Or you can make this one.
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html

Lin.


----------



## Grizz

lorbay said:


> Or you can make this one.
> http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html
> 
> Lin.



That's the one I made.  I use Corian for the push ends instead of wood.  Works great... had if for quite a few years.


----------



## williamcr

I use a 1 ton pen press from Harbor Freight that I built a custom stand for and I use a delrin block from a Grizzly press that fell apart on me as a base.


----------



## h0race

Bob, I like it too... I may give up my pusher for my drill press and make one of these myself. Like Charley, I have a spare clamp that I should re-purpose..


----------



## jbswearingen

Bob--

Thanks for the great idea!  I have several pipe clamps that have been sitting for two years...since I'm not doing "flat work", I think I'll take one of them OUT OF THE PACKAGING and actually put it to use!


----------



## Jgrden

You are a clever little bugger.


----------



## Angelo49

Here's mine.
http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-aluminum-bar-clamp-38183.html


----------



## DurocShark

Angelo49 said:


> Here's mine.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-aluminum-bar-clamp-38183.html



I used one of those, with hardwood pads stuck on, for a long time. Problem is that the faces don't stay parallel. I don't know if they wear or bend or what, but they started out parallel. That Bessey I use is awesomely parallel.


----------



## Lee Foreman

BSEA, Went to Lowe's this morning...set mine up just like you did, the only differance I drilled a small hole in the bottom plate for the nib to sit in.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## BSea

Lee Foreman said:


> BSEA, Went to Lowe's this morning...set mine up just like you did, the only differance I drilled a small hole in the bottom plate for the nib to sit in.
> Thanks
> Lee


There is always something you can do to make things a little better.  One thing I'll be doing is getting a 24" pipe.  That way everything will be at eye level.  

Do you have a picture of how the nib sits in the hole?  It seems to me like it would be metal on metal, and therefor might mar the finish on the nib.  But I am probably not seeing it right.


----------



## pinelumber

I have tried everything....#1 squeeze grip rod clamps , too slow not accurate.  #2  Rockler crank handle pen press.  Slow and the wheel binds up.  #3 Harbor freight 2 ton arbor press you need 5" of opening space for cigars and finally #4 PSI pen press $39.00  cheaper at Wood N whimsies or laser bits.  This one works great!!  Won't use anything else.


Dennis
Pine Lumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## hanau

Made the press BSea posted. works great.

I had some delrin laying around. I cut a couple pieces out and glued them to the jaws .i also drilled a countersunk hole for the nip to sit in.

works great, Thanks BSea


----------



## knowltoh

Just returned from Home Depot with my new pen press!!  What a great idea------thanks for sharing.  I used the 3/4" as I liked the handle better.


----------



## JeremyJ

I use my drill press with two UHMW blocks


----------

